# Zalman 9500 and AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

When i buy this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zalman-CPU-...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1288479433&sr=8-2

Should i use the heatsink included with this or use the AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE stock heatsink and attach the fan to this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Zalman has it's own heatsink and it's not intended to be removed.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Tyree said:


> The Zalman has it's own heatsink and it's not intended to be removed.


Typo i believe he means fan.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OK....basically the same answer. Remove the stock heatsink/fan and install the Zalman heatsink fan "unit" using NO parts of the OEM fan/heatsink.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Tyree said:


> OK....basically the same answer. Remove the stock heatsink/fan and install the Zalman heatsink fan "unit" using NO parts of the OEM fan/heatsink.


ray:Not trying to insult just clarify


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I see how the post can be misleading and thanks for your clarification.
I did not take find your post the least bit insulting.


----------

